# Paddle shifters.... Don't ...



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone have this issue?
Driving home today, the paddle shifters wouldn't shift at all.
I tried in manual, sport and regular drive modes, so I stopped, turned the car off and re-started. All NoGo again. I even reset the APR.
Any ideas on how to fix?
I'll be reading through my manual in the meantime....
Thanks in advance!! :wave:

Update- nothing in manual whatsoever....


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

in 8 years of selling Audi and all the cars with paddles, i have never seen this or heard of this happening before. weird


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> in 8 years of selling Audi and all the cars with paddles, i have never seen this or heard of this happening before. weird


ill be the second case of the paddles!

OP no worries, i too am currently having an issue, seems like the upshift (+) paddle is stuck and wont shift. its weird bc it just happened out of no where. i never use it but decided to try it out the other day and it wouldnt move. going to audi on friday, ill report back :thumbup:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> ill be the second case of the paddles!
> 
> OP no worries, i too am currently having an issue, seems like the upshift (+) paddle is stuck and wont shift. its weird bc it just happened out of no where. i never use it but decided to try it out the other day and it wouldnt move. going to audi on friday, ill report back :thumbup:


Thanks! Both - and + don't work in my case. I hoping a good nights sleep will cure it....


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Very strange indeed. Maybe those trips to Vegas made it lose its memory. 

If you don't have any luck today, you can swing by the mothership when you get a chance and we can scan it.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

eweu said:


> Very strange indeed. Maybe those trips to Vegas made it lose its memory.
> 
> If you don't have any luck today, you can swing by the mothership when you get a chance and we can scan it.


I was slammed today and just got to checking this...
U open tomorrow at all? I have all pm ... Strangely....:thumbup:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, and Bill's Gamblin' Hall & Saloon paid for the trip. Gas, golf, hotel, food, drinks. Luv their roulette set up.....:thumbup::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Update - all steering wheel electronics except for starter are out as well. I.e. Horn, volume control, mode button, etc. Checking fuses today....


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Well they took mine apart and found the level internally broken, they order the part and I'll go in when it comes in


---
- Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> Well they took mine apart and found the level internally broken, they order the part and I'll go in when it comes in
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone4.


The "level"?? Why would that blow out the electronics? Hmmmmm. Eweu has a VAG cable so I'll try and hook up with him to find out what's up. Thanks for letting me know! :wave::thumbup:


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

It's hit or miss when I am available, but I always have the cable with me so just give me a ring. Gotta be some fault stored, eh? Hope so.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Auto-correct fail lol I meant the (+) lever not the level lol


---
- Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> Auto-correct fail lol I meant the (+) lever not the level lol
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone4.


Ha! Luv those! :thumbup:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

eweu said:


> It's hit or miss when I am available, but I always have the cable with me so just give me a ring. Gotta be some fault stored, eh? Hope so.


You around this weekend?? There's some good German beer inna fridge!! :beer::beer::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Well, now they do!!!*

All, 

Went to my friendly neighborhood Audi dealer (well, the one that is mod friendly anyway...) and they said the steering column clock spring was the problem. I imagine most of you know what this is, but for those that don't, it is the mechanical connection from the fuse box to the steering column controls that has the wires in it wound like a clock spring. That way the wires do (or shouldn't) get tangled up when the steering wheel is turned. Sometimes these wires do break and that is what happening to mine. This is all covered by warranty. Mystery solved. (ps - intermittent fault code lights came on because of the intermittent contacts of the wires.)


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

hmm i had this happen a couple times awhile back but havent had happened since. the (+) wasnt responding when i pressed it, seems like it was stuck. but the next day it was fine again. ive been driving more in M mode lately and no issues either. Perhaps i shouldve had audi taken care of it while it was still in warranty. it just expired in July although the car is CPO but not sure if htats something that is covered under CPO.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

tt-ho said:


> hmm i had this happen a couple times awhile back but havent had happened since. the (+) wasnt responding when i pressed it, seems like it was stuck. but the next day it was fine again. ive been driving more in M mode lately and no issues either. Perhaps i shouldve had audi taken care of it while it was still in warranty. it just expired in July although the car is CPO but not sure if htats something that is covered under CPO.


 Warranty is warranty. You woulda been covered......


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

kendoist4162 said:


> Warranty is warranty. You woulda been covered......


 hmm if it does happen again, ill have them check it out since im covered until 2013.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The DSG is just a sh#tty gearbox the still have problems after all those year on the market. 
On every Audi, VW, Seat or Skoda forum there is always some kind of DSG problem threat.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Huh?*

Uh, OP's problem had nothing to do with DSG. Sorry.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

eweu said:


> Uh, OP's problem had nothing to do with DSG. Sorry.


 WOOF!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

did some say gif bomb?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Y'all has waaaay too much free tahm to be finein nis stuff onna innernet:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

Had this issue with the right (+) shifter. The shifter paddle was replaced under warranty, took about 20 minutes. 


Regards, 
John


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Addendum - just to reiterate, ALL of the electronics on the steering wheel (the turney part...) were out, which lead to checking the clock spring. Replaced that and all fixed. A single paddle is likely just the contacts on that paddle or such. :wave:


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

I recently purchased a Stage 1 ECU Upgrade - 2.0 TFSI VL for my 2011 Audi TT. I am running the 93 octane map, I have a Carbonio air intake, and the rest of the car is stock. 

I too have noticed multiple times now that during moderate to hard acceleration the (+) paddle for upshifting looses its click. If I press firmly, the paddle will still make an upshift but the paddle has no travel and there is no tactile click. If I push up on the DSG gear shift besides my seat, upshift and downshifts are performed as expected. 

The (-) paddle for downshifting does not loose its click at all. Turning ESP off fixes this problem. But after ESC is back on, the upshift paddle will loose its click again at random times. 

I have never experienced the inability to click the paddle prior to the ECU flash. 

Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.

4/20/2013: I partially take back what I said about ESP. I had my upshift paddle go dead on me again while I powdered through an on ramp with moderate slippage. Turning ESP did nothing this time. Paddle only came back to life after I turned the car off and then back on again. This is getting annoying...

4/21/2013: Upshift paddle is totally dead. Turned car off and paddle still feels "jammed" and turning car back on off on off did nothing.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

boarderjcj said:


> I too have noticed multiple times now that during moderate to hard acceleration the (+) paddle for upshifting looses its click. If I press firmly, the paddle will still make an upshift but the paddle has no travel and there is no tactile click. If I push up on the DSG gear shift besides my seat, upshift and downshifts are performed as expected.
> 
> 
> 4/20/2013: I partially take back what I said about ESP. I had my upshift paddle go dead on me again while I powdered through an on ramp with moderate slippage. Turning ESP did nothing this time. Paddle only came back to life after I turned the car off and then back on again. This is getting annoying...
> ...


Basically same has happened to mine twice now......lost it's click...and if I press firmly, it will shift....the (+) only.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Basically same has happened to mine twice now......lost it's click...and if I press firmly, it will shift....the (+) only.


The whole paddle assembly/switch ... whatever it is was replaced on my car. I think it took ~2 weeks for the part to make it state side from Germany. Thankfully, its a livable problem so get yoru local shop to order it. Drop the car in the morning before work, take loaner to work, pick her up on the way home. 

One note... take a picture of your steering wheel before they do the work and probably worth asking if they plan to protect steering wheel while they do the work. My local Audi dealer left a nice little nick in the leather. It's literally about 2 mm long... but I can see it. The shop played dumb and pretended they couldn't see anything and fed me some BS about how interior trim isn't covered by warranty... their carelessness pissed me off...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

boarderjcj said:


> One note... take a picture of your steering wheel before they do the work and probably worth asking if they plan to protect steering wheel while they do the work. My local Audi dealer left a nice little nick in the leather. It's literally about 2 mm long... but I can see it. The shop played dumb and pretended they couldn't see anything and fed me some BS about how interior trim isn't covered by warranty... their carelessness pissed me off...


That's one of my major worries......I like the yellow stitched wheel a lot.....


----------

